# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo YogaBook официально представлен на IFA 2016

## Lenovo_BY

Компания [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представила многорежимные 10-дюймовые ноутбуки Yoga Book в версиях с операционными системами Android 6.0 и Windows 10. 

Компьютеры LenovoYoga Book представляют собой компактные многорежимные устройства. Они оснащены уникальной шарнирной конструкцией, состоящей из 130 деталей и обеспечивающей поворот экрана на 360 градусов. Тем самым обеспечена работа в режимах «ноутбук», «планшет», «презентация» и «консоль». 
В новых Yoga Book используется клавиатура Halo Keyboard, которая обладает функциями тактильного отклика, обучения и предиктивного ввода текста. При помощи светодиодной подсветки она проявляется в виде контуров клавиш на плоской сенсорной поверхности только при необходимости ввода текстовой информации.
В остальное время матовая многофункциональная панель с антибликовым покрытием может использоваться для ввода графической информации при помощи стилуса Real Pen, способного одновременно писать чернилами на обычной бумаге, лежащей сверху. Для точного и быстрого ввода графической информации применяется технология электромагнитного резонанса (EMR) от компании Wacom, позволяющая распознавать до 2048 градаций нажима пера и допускающая его отклонение до 100 градусов.

В списке достоинств новинок также удобный интерфейс Book UI, обеспечивающий одновременную работу с несколькими приложениями в отдельных окнах, которые можно перемещать и масштабировать. Возможности Book UI доступны пользователям ноутбуков с любой из версий операционной системы — и Android 6.0, и Windows 10.

Yoga Book оснащены 10,1-дюймовым IPS-экраном с разрешением Full HD (1920х1200 точек). Они построены на базе энергоэффективных процессоров Intel *Atom* *x**5-**Z**8550,* в качестве видеоускорителя используется интегрированная графика Intel HD Graphics 400, объём оперативной памяти типа LPDDR3 равен 4 ГБ, а в качестве основного накопителя используется флеш-память объемом 64 ГБ.

Ноутбуки предлагают пользователям все привычные по мобильным устройствам виды беспроводной связи: они поддерживают работу с SIM-картами формата nano-SIM, благодаря чему обеспечивают мобильную связь 2G/3G/4G (LTE), оборудованы модулями *Wi**-**Fi* *(*802.11 *a**/**b**/**g**/**n**/**ac**),* *Bluetooth** и* *GPS**.* Благодаря наличию интерфейса HDMI, экранное изображение можно выводить на внешний монитор.

Yoga Book выполнены в прочном корпусе с деталями из магниевого и алюминиевого сплава, толщина которого составляет всего 9,6 мм, а вес — 690 г. Версия ноутбука с ОС Android предлагается в двух расцветках: серой (Gunmetal Grey) и золотистой (Champagne Gold), а с ОС Windows 10 — только в черной (Carbon Black). Литий-полимерные аккумуляторные батареи ноутбуков обеспечивают автономную работу в течение 15 часов (для Android-версии) или 13 часов (для Windows-версии).




О компании

Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## WelcHom

для работы вполне нормальные девайсы йоги буки, ничего лишнего нету, достаточно мощное железо, комфортно с собой носить

----------

